# Hmmm Whats A Person Do? This Is Urgent



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I had a craigslist add for trading cariba... I just wanted to see whats out there. I got an offer of Two gold macs 5-6" both look nice in the pics and a 6"red. Im not sure about shoaling reds with them since i know not very much about them. Wont the red keep growing leaving the golds behind? Thanks guys!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

also he could add some cash if needed.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

The macs would most likely kill the red and then one of them would kill the other and you would then be left with only a mac which you traded your $180 caribe for. Does not sound like a good deal to me. Trying to keep just 2 macs together sounds crazy to me. I'm sure that Bruner or Shaneb will chime in here at some point they are more experienced with macs.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea i hear ya, The guy has the macs and red together in his 55 for now, He cant afford a larger tank at the moment so he wouldnt minde the smaller ones, I would add another red or gold as soon as possible.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why would it matter that the rbp could get bigger? I think rbp with macs is totally do-able after macs get though their super-mean stage. Your cariba can/could be just as aggressive as the macs. IMO stick with your cariba. If your wanting a Mac I think its possible for couple macs to co-hab with your cariba.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea but the my cariba are only 3.5" and the macs are 5-6" so id have to order some or something... If I trade the cariba and took the macs and the red should i demand cash? They look like good golds, nicely colored. I also would like to add another piranha with them, could be cariba, red, another mac... Brune Dawg guide me!


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Stick with your cariba!


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

wow those macs look nice


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

bump for more opinions! LOL i have to get back to this guy tonite


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would keep the caribas.


----------



## XXXXXX (Sep 16, 2010)

How long have you had the cariba?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

3 months


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Keep the cariba or do a solo mac

I dont understand why you would already want to get rid of your poor cariba.
And dont tell me that its because of school.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cant do a solo mac in my 75, that would be lame... Cant shoal them?

******, You act like your any better??? You dumped him off fairly quick if i remember right... Change your screen name


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Serra's should be kept solo, only experienced keepers should attempt to shoal serras.

A solo mac would not be "lame"


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

It wouldnt, it just would be in a 75... Anyways back to the point, this is urgent. More opions if possible, maybe shanebs...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

you came here dude... Didnt pm you with anything, "I dont understand why you would already want to get rid of your poor cariba.
And dont tell me that its because of school." You fueld it pal. I dont think a mac would be lame, just the tank size isnt needed... waste of my only tank...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The 75gal is perfect for a mac, let me guess you think a 30 is probably good enough for it right


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea a 30 breeder would be great...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Figures you would think so, real keepers on the otherhand know to give their p's enough room


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They're nice macs but I'd keep what you have. If your eyes on the gold I'd want some green to go along with em.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea green with them but dont want to lose them to cannabalism... who cares about the red... Hes replaceable lmao. But no it would be great to have no aggression towards each other..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The red is "replacable"

Thats the kind of mentality that makes you look foolish, you really should not be allowed to be keeping fish of any kind

If you were smart you would realize that the guy wanting to trade is getting the better deal even if he gives you cash, macs are cheaper than cariba


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok fellas, cool it off.

Dolphinswin, I would also keep your current fish. This issue I see is you need to add another fish of similar size to those two macs. I would obviously go with another Mac. A solo Mac is another idea that has been thrown out to you and would do very well in a 75G tank. Macs can have great personalities and use all of that space.

I'n not sure why you would want to consider getting rid of your current fish but to each their own







Let us know what your decision was.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I dont think my opinion matters much on this subject.. I am down to 2 Macs out of 6 ...lol But I have the one mac I am keeping in a 120 gallon tank. He is the meanest fish I have ever had and without a doubt my favorite. Only reason I am giving the other one to a buddy is because I dont want to put it in the 120 with the other one because I know he will get eaten. I dont like split tanks so I wasnt left with much of a choice...

It comes down to what "YOU" want. Only thing i can tell ya is the same thing i tell my son. If you negotiate a bad deal you only have yourself to blame. So make damn sure its worth it. This way you wont be regretting it down the road.

Would I trade some cariba for a cpl mac's .. NO f'ing way !!! You can get Macs anytime but you cant get a nice group of cariba's whenever you want.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

If they finger chase that would be sweet... Could divid the tank...? ps. unblock me.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Dude I would just keep your cariba. But since your already wanting to switch out ur cariba your prbally going to keep trading untill you have a few guppies left.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I Can Mate said:


> Dude I would just keep your cariba. But since your already wanting to switch out ur cariba your prbally going to keep trading untill you have a few guppies left.


lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

If you have kept up with my other posts you would have know that im NOT getting rid of them. Im just looking around... Next time look, I can mate.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Only way that I'd make that trade would be the Macs plus $100. If the guy is foolish enough to go for that then maybe you make a deal, otherwise keep those freaking awesome caribe.

Looking back maybe you should've just started with reds.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol I said 2weeks in that he doesn't need piranha n if he want fish get some guppies. Why would you want macs?IMO finger chasing causes chimples. N its sad you think reds are disposable. Old dolphinswin is back.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok bruner, I meant to say hopefully the red gets eaten instead of the golds if any at all get eaten... You act like you know everything bout golds but you havent had a shoal of them anyhow? So I thank you for your imput. No hard feeling pal


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Bruner has at least 10 beautiful gold macs at his place as we speak and not to mention probably over 1000 reds. I wouldn't get too smart with him Dolphinswin the man knows his Ps.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im not so sure abot that... yea reds but not golds. Hes got a good pair of breeders i guess. he doesnt have any according to his title thing... But whatever.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

P-Fury needs an age limit to join!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Brian, Start heading down this road again buddy and you know what happens to you and I.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Im not so sure abot that... yea reds but not golds. Hes got a good pair of breeders i guess. he doesnt have any according to his title thing... But whatever.


Here's a link to Bruners macs. I personally uploaded them for him.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193891-bruner247s-macsspilos/

His "title thing" doesn't say it because he's only able to get on here via a blackberry so he spends his time here replying and not worrying about the things that he can't even see.

Anyway back to your original question. I don't think that even a 75g divided would be a good setup for 2 macs. Just stick with your caribe and enjoy them my friend. One day you'll really appreciate your decision.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> P-Fury needs an age limit to join!


Word. Dolphin your sucha stuck up man. U ask for opinion and then we give them and u disagree with anything that's is not on with what you are going to do anyways. Idk why u even bother to ask


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Stirring sh*t! Says he's just curious but I'm sure he's PM'd almost everyone, n if he wasn't serious why even ask. You have some awesome fish dolphins, enjoy them.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I was serious in the fact i was looking around to see if anyone is trading... I know i have cool fish...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Stirring sh*t! Says he's just curious but I'm sure he's PM'd almost everyone, n if he wasn't serious why even ask. You have some awesome fish dolphins, enjoy them.


Yep just enjoy them!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

your not going to find a group of golds/macs to be terribly different than what you currently have...even if you have 5 macs in there. well, except the macs are more likely to cannibalize sooner.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

the guy said hed contemplate giving me the golds plus 100 cash... I think ill just keep my cariba. though if i split my tank im sure i could get away with it. They finger chase alot if you can get a good one lol.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Then do it, gosh!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Proof positive PFury is the best aquatic forum around !! Nowhere else would members be this patient and gracious, funny cosidering this is a piranha site.


----------



## XXXXXX (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

You can't keep anything with macs other than macs, and even that's risky.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Isn't the red already with the macs? I have a red kickn it with one of my groups of macs. I think other piranha are very do-able with macs.IMO. Petland here had a Mac n red together for at least 2 months.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

id keep the caribe


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

GG, I urge you an apology man. By now I understand some of the things we PM'd about. You're rright, it's better to have some experienced members instead of newbies questoning it all and belivening they have all knowledge.
Respect to that man, and apologies for the times I opposed you not being aware of stuff like this.

Ksls, keep up the good job girl. Earlier I told you I respected the way the way you reply, I still do


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Personally, I'd keep the caribe but those are nice looking macs. mayby if i was getting a actual group of just adult macs and not just 2 i would consider it but especially with your experience id suggest agaist cohabbing serras especially with pygos.

Bruner also does have macs as pointed out so he knows more about shoalign macs then most people here including myself.

lastly I will say you dont sell a fish that you are fully satisfied with unless you have an emergency or something in life. Im trying to sell my elong becasue it may be cool, but i can admit it not my favourite fish and isn't really exceeding my expectations. People like differernt fish for different reasons and so i dont so why you have to constantly say you arnt board with them at all as nobody sells their favourite fish unless they have to.

Also guys, please stay on topic. I dont care whatever past issues you have with the op and same for the op's towards the responders.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a shoal of Macs also. Four 6-8 inchers. I wouldn't shoal in nothing smaller than 125 gal. Big ass tank=successful shoal. I wouldn't chance a red maybe killing a gold in the same tank. Just my opinion though.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

keep the cariba


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Yea but the my cariba are only 3.5" and the macs are 5-6" so id have to order some or something... If I trade the cariba and took the macs and the red should i demand cash? They look like good golds, nicely colored. I also would like to add another piranha with them, could be cariba, red, another mac... Brune Dawg guide me!


Screw cash, demand that sweet sword in the corner, it seems more age appropriate for you









JK yo, don't get hostile, because I know that's what you like to do. Sadly, I've read most of your posts.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I would love to have 4 caribe and I sure as hell wouldn't trade them for macs. Macs are only like $15 each, I would just set up another tank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Macs are actually cheaper than that, but that's only because they're tank raised verse wild caught cariba. No one can decide but you dolphins they're your cariba to do with what you want. The golds are goregous fish as is cariba. As for putting something else with the golds I see the rbp with em, could always get another rbp or two.IMO macs are way better than cariba(bold, aggressive,n gotta love 1st place gold(color)) but cariba are still awesome fish too.I'm currently looking for cariba myself.GL on whatever you decide


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Bruner where can I get macs cheaper? I swore I saw em at $15 a pop at SA or somewhere. I'm itching to get some, too. Would 3 do well in a 75g or do they need bigger?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Sanjo Eel said:


> Bruner where can I get macs cheaper? I swore I saw em at $15 a pop at SA or somewhere. I'm itching to get some, too. Would 3 do well in a 75g or do they need bigger?


Aquascape has little tiny guys at 8 a piece or 10 for 70, its where i got mine


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Sweet, thanks Criley!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

AEaquatics, aquascapes, Cichlid station, aquabid. I would definitely overstock or solitary confinement until 3"-4". As with any piranha I believe in the 1 or 5 or more rule. My macs are split into 2 groups of 5 w/ 1 rbp in 30gal longs.n they're all 4.5"-5" couple bout 5.5". With only minor fin nips so far.& this could change at anytime, but so far so good.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

So what do you think then Bruner, minimum tank size for a mac shoal? I was thinking starting with 5 in a 75g and end up with 3 but I guess I'll need like a 100g at least huh?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I wouldn't even bother because eventually your going to run into casualties as others stated. 5 in a 75G will be crowded after while. Just be patient or get a 125G+...Not worth the loss IMO even if they only cost you $15.00. BTW caribas are WAY better then macs.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You wish cariba were better than macs! You can run in to casualties with any group of piranha. If cariba is better than you show me a 2",3", 4" hell any size cariba that's aggressive n will finger chase. N I ill show you every size of Mac being aggressive.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Love my Macs (well the two I have left..lol) Going to try again in the spring for a mac cohab.


----------

